
Ask HN: Working for yourself - throwaway636
Looking for some advice on how to proceed forward.<p>After a long time thinking about working for myself I took the plunge last year. When I started I thought it would easy to find a small niche&#x2F;product to replace my salary.<p>But reality has been very different. I look for problems in various areas but as I find any small niche that is attractive I find there are 2 dozen competitors already operating in this space. Which leads me to abandon my current project.<p>After 1 year of self-employment, all I can show for few dozen excitements and demoralization. Nothing shipped.<p>I am reasonably confident to be able to build most things if I have the motivation (I have worked in one of the FAANG) and I see some path of it giving me sustainable monthly income.<p>Would love to get your perspective on this what I am doing wrong how can I course correct.
======
PaulHoule
Somebody at my local startup accelerator said it is better if there is
competition in your market because that proves there is a market.

Sometimes all of the competitors suck. I've had the experience of seriously
exploring a product space and discovering the problem is harder than
competitors think.

Ping me if you want to talk more.

